# Your Best East Texas Buck



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I got buck fever bad.
As most of you or alot of you anyway, I hunted in east texas for a bunch of years.
Lets see you boys bucks only from East Texas....
I have since moved on to other places but I think East texas produces bigger bucks these days than ever before.
Here is my best TWO east texas bucks. 
A big typical and a big non-typical.
Polk county early 90's.
An old buddy of mine has 10 of these caliber bucks from east texas with 5 being non-typicals with 17 to 30 points. And yes all killed legally in DAYLIGHT hours DURING the season.
There are lots of monsters dying of old age in deep east texas....
Lets see the ones that didnt.....


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

My only experience with East Texas hunting came in the late 70's or early 80's ( i don't remember). We got on a lease for one year. It was just outside of Shiro and Roan's Prairie. About 500 acres. Hunted the whole year and only saw 4 deer (does) as they ran across a hi-line right-of-way that bisected our lease. 

I would have thought the lease would be better. It had good cover, a creek and an artesian well that flowed non-stop fresh water. 

We did have lots of fox, coyotes, bobcats and raccoons however. 

We went back to hunting the hill country after that.

Those are some great looking deer you have there.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are a couple from my daughter and me,


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Man i feel ya on the buck fever Ray. I was talking to my buddy yesterday about how i've been trying to not think about deer since im leaseless this year, but its just not possible!!!!

here are two east texas deer. the first one scored 119

the second was broke at the g3 on the right side, would have def went over 120


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

And you always hear people say...That's pretty good for east tx. And it will be an average deer. I've seen some monsters come out of east tx. 

Redfishr, We have a place in Polk co. Our place is in Moscow off 350 about 9 miles down Hardin Hideout road. Those are some impressive bucks for any county. I'd like to hear the hunting story. Did you get them out of the heavy brush?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> And you always hear people say...That's pretty good for east tx. And it will be an average deer. I've seen some monsters come out of east tx.


Yep and most of who you hear it from shoot the first horns that come out. You should have seen the jaws hit the ground when we hauled my 8 up to the processors to get the TP&W biologist to age him. There were about a dozen folks there all gawking at a few 1-2yr old 8's and one 10. I ask the biologist when he had a minute I would like him to check one out, and when he got done with the last of the pile he walked over and I dropped the tailgate. He simply looked up at me and smiled and said good job, the rest of the folks about ruined their whites.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

There have been much bigger bucks killed on our east Texas lease, but these are my 2 biggest. 1st is a 7, 2nd is an 8


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TOP FLIGHT said:


> And you always hear people say...That's pretty good for east tx. And it will be an average deer. I've seen some monsters come out of east tx.
> 
> Redfishr, We have a place in Polk co. Our place is in Moscow off 350 about 9 miles down Hardin Hideout road. Those are some impressive bucks for any county. I'd like to hear the hunting story. Did you get them out of the heavy brush?


We had a 7000 acre pine tree plantaition with lots of roads cut through it and fence lines.
I had a tripod set on the intersection of some fence lines that I could see down further than I could shoot.
The first one I killed was a the non-typical. There was big old oak right on the fence line. . The buck had stuck his head out of the baby pines and thats all I could see was his head, I about had a coronary. He then disapeared for an hour. A doe had come out under the oaktree on the side of the fence opposite the buck was on and began to feed on acorns.
The buck ran out of the pines and because of the fence he stopped or he would have just ran right across chasing her. He must have been standing there the whole time or close by.
Well when he stopped , I was already in position and got on him when he rocked back to jump the fence. Dropped right there from a 7 mag.
The big ten point with the 9 inch brow tines was caught crossing a road.
I had another tripod on a piece of ranch road that was 410 yards staight before bending behind the trees. I saw lots of deer cross this road.
I put a stand on each end of this 410 yard stretch and hunted each one depending on the wind. I caught this big buck crossing this road to check out some corn I had piled up on the side of the road.
He stuck his nose in it and I put my 300 mag on his vitals.
The funny thing that on this place the deer wouldnt come to feeders but would eat corn that was just thrown out in a pile so thats what we did...


----------



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

My son's Houston County 9pt is our best so far.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

2 bucks from our place in Alto...


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are some NICE deer ya'll have there, Fellas & Little Ladies!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Polk County*

I grew up in Polk County with the brushy creek experimental forest in my back yard.. most of my family still lives there..Walker


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I remember many pics and stories from Brushy Creek Walker.....
Great lookin bucks guys, keep'em comin.......
I wish I could find a pic of my buddies biggest non-typical from Polk county. (about 30 pnts)
It will blow your skirt up.
I'm gonna look again....I have it somewhere.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

There was a 180''+ killed on a place off Old Groveton Road last year..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> There was a 180''+ killed on a place off Old Groveton Road last year..


That is a monster for anywhere......


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

me and a couple buddy's hunt on 500acres of private land in montgomery county and we never see anything like that...maybe one day..


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

*Cherokee county east Texas*

200 + lbs.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is mine from last year 14 1/4" inside spread taken in Sabine county, borderline deer to mount but I went ahead and did it, was happy with it.....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Took both of these in Shelby County


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

marion county 1985, 25 yds with 30/30, mate trix doe in heat scented coveralls and a cutover.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great looking bucks guys.............got anymore ?


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

*More cherokee county bucks from way back*

All four taken from the same property as the one before.


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

My best, taken with a bow a couple of Saturdays ago.....just outside the loop in Nacogdoches...


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Crappy pic but here is my 8 pt taken bout 3 years ago, somewhere around Kountze, didnt mind hunting there except for the &*%$ Mosquitos!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

November 2006, Walker County


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*My best three*

First and Third are from Montgomery County. Second is from Harris County. The taxidermist used a different cape on the Harris County buck.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Great deer fellas, good to see some more nice deer coming out of east texas.-Roach


----------

